# Stranger's wish



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

he candy'd the whole engine conpartment swaped engines and did the body work with his homie


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

damm homie thats some shit.. i think i gotta work but ima see what i can do

:angel: :angel:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10952418
> *damm homie thats some shit.. i think i gotta work but ima see what i can do
> 
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


  thanks bro, even if one person from your club comes through to soak up the info and pass it down to you guys on your meeting


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't know the homie but count me in. I'll see if can do anything.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

by the way the car runs just needs the fluids to be changed anda few hoses to get tightened could use a new air filter and valve covers


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 08:43 PM~10952449
> * thanks bro, even if one person from your club comes through to soak up the info and pass it down to you guys on your meeting
> *


you allready know.. 

ttt for the good cause.. 

thats a trip


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 25 2008, 08:43 PM~10952451
> *I don't know the homie but count me in.  I'll see if can do anything.
> *


u think u'll be at the meeting?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 25 2008, 08:49 PM~10952492
> *you allready know..
> 
> ttt for the good cause..
> ...


  thanks again bro


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Id be more than happy to donate some hydraulic parts when you need them.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 25 2008, 08:51 PM~10952505
> *Id be more than happy to donate some hydraulic parts when you need them.
> *


thats coo' man thanks Ima try to get a hold of jerry from uce c.c to p.m you so he can speak with you personally cause he's doing the instalation  thanks alot bro I really appreciate it


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

no problem Bro. I feel real bad for the homie. and the family.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 25 2008, 08:58 PM~10952545
> * no problem Bro. I feel real bad for the homie. and the family.
> *


hope you or one of your members can make it to the meeting


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope I can, I'm the only guy out here right now....but if not...I will still contribute.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 25 2008, 09:02 PM~10952575
> *I hope I can, I'm the only guy out here right now....but if not...I will still contribute.
> *


  coo thanks again bro


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted will help in any way possible!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i got alot of 69 impala parts shoot me a pm with any needs ill be happy to donate. i know i have a clean grill. just let me know where and who to send to.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 08:50 PM~10952495
> *u think u'll be at the meeting?
> *


I'll make it a point to try and make it out. by the looks of the pictures, he was not playing around. I'll do what I can.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2008, 09:25 PM~10952799
> *i got alot of 69 impala parts shoot me a pm with any needs ill be happy to donate. i know i have a clean grill. just let me know where and who to send to.
> *


thanks for your support bro the grill will be great cause his is broken if you got any emblems that would be coo' too let me take another look at the car and I will post wat else would be needed as far as for 69 parts if you want to mail it out you can make it to gus gomez @ 339 lux ave south san francisco Ca, 94080 thanks alot bro this is highly appreciated


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 25 2008, 09:28 PM~10952813
> *I'll make it a point to try and make it out.  by the looks of the pictures, he was not playing around.  I'll do what I can.
> *


yeah bro he loves his car......lol his girl told me today that its crazy how she never got a b-day presant or valentines, mothers day or nothing he would STAY on ebay shopping for parts lol and how she didnt know shit about cars untill she got with him.... that goes for most of our wifes huh lol


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 25 2008, 09:25 PM~10952798
> *Enchanted will help in any way possible!!
> *


right on shane


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:angel: OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY AND HIM....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thats a sad story... hopefully his car can come together, if i think of anything i can contribute i'll let you know.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 09:36 PM~10952876
> *thanks for your support bro the grill will be great cause his is broken if you got any emblems that would be coo' too let me take another look at the car and I will post wat else would be needed as far as for 69 parts if you want to mail it out you can make it to gus gomez @ 339 lux ave south san francisco Ca, 94080 thanks alot bro this is highly appreciated
> *



either pm or post here exactly what emblems or parts he needs and ill check all my parts  if he is needing more parts ill wait and mail them all together  i have no problem helping out with what i can. this is what this lifestyle is all about


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

anyone that would like to make any donations through the mail like parts or money you can send it out to

<span style=\'color:red\'>please dont send cash just a check or cashiers check


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 25 2008, 09:46 PM~10952962
> * thats a sad story... hopefully his car can come together, if i think of anything i can contribute i'll let you know.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2008, 09:52 PM~10952996
> *either pm or post here exactly what emblems or parts he needs and ill check all my parts  if he is needing more parts ill wait and mail them all together  i have no problem helping out with what i can. this is what this lifestyle is all about
> *


thats what the fuck i'm talking about i like you bro we gonna become good friends


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

well guys this here is a secret from us to the family I was thinking about the day we give him his car we can give his lil bro that was with him a lil something too..... thanks alot to David and his club Chicano Legacy c.c San Fran, they donated a 26" original beach cruiser that we will be building for his little bro, my uncle Rito from Lifes Finest is donating his time and labor for the bike... sheet metal, bondo etc. he will be doing the body work on the bike like the tank, skirts ,lil body mods here and there so if ya'll got bike parts you can send them to the above address thanks  










Thank You David and Chicano Legacy San Fran c.c


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks to a homie from uce c.c (ucefamily)he's donating 2 12" kickers to the cause  much love homie


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

Ill be there bro! Sorry i didnt get back to you but i just got my phone fixed today and heared all my messages...

*Bay Area Bosses*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DO FROM HERE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 25 2008, 11:51 PM~10952505
> *Id be more than happy to donate some hydraulic parts when you need them.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

AT WORK THIS MORNING I TALKED WITH MY CO WORKER @ MIDAS, AND AS A COMPANY WE WOULD LOVE TO SPONSOR SOME EXHAUST WORK IF YOU NEED IT AS WELL.

LET ME KNOW.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Gus you know the Bosses got your back 100% .... We will be at the meeting and help out with what ever we can ....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

We would be more than glad to help out the homie, Cisco was just telling me about this yesterday so we will keep in touch


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 08:10 AM~10954922
> *AT WORK THIS MORNING I TALKED WITH MY CO WORKER @ MIDAS, AND AS A COMPANY WE WOULD LOVE TO SPONSOR SOME EXHAUST WORK IF YOU NEED IT AS WELL.
> 
> LET ME KNOW.
> *


Right on bro .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

homie u doing a good deed ese keep it up heavens doors are open for u homie keep it up and keep that clean four door going ese peace


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2008, 08:52 PM~10952996
> *either pm or post here exactly what emblems or parts he needs and ill check all my parts  if he is needing more parts ill wait and mail them all together  i have no problem helping out with what i can. this is what this lifestyle is all about
> *


Thats what i'm talking about homie...thats what it should be always... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2008, 11:46 PM~10953877
> *I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DO FROM HERE HOMIE!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 08:10 AM~10954922
> *AT WORK THIS MORNING I TALKED WITH MY CO WORKER @ MIDAS, AND AS A COMPANY WE WOULD LOVE TO SPONSOR SOME EXHAUST WORK IF YOU NEED IT AS WELL.
> 
> LET ME KNOW.
> *


thats wuss up i'll find out at the meeting where the car is going first and let all you guys know


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Jun 26 2008, 10:38 AM~10955753
> *homie u doing a good deed ese keep it up heavens doors are open for u homie keep it up and keep that clean four door going ese peace
> *


thanks alot bro it felt real good to read those words  I apreciate it bro :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 26 2008, 12:46 PM~10956834
> *Thats what i'm talking about homie...thats what it should be always... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


feel me


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Jun 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10953807
> *Ill be there bro! Sorry i didnt get back to you but i just got my phone fixed today and heared all my messages...
> 
> Bay Area Bosses
> *


  right on nelson


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jun 26 2008, 09:51 AM~10955405
> *We would be more than glad to help out the homie, Cisco was just telling me about this yesterday so we will keep in touch
> *


thanks miguel


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10958272
> *thats wuss up i'll find out at the meeting where the car is going first and let all you guys know
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 26 2008, 04:06 PM~10958299
> *thanks alot bro it felt real good to read those words  I apreciate it bro :biggrin:
> *


no prob :cheesy:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I TALKED TO THE UCE MEMBER TODAY, WHO IS DOING THE SETUP, AND WILL BE SENDING PARTS HIS WAY.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 08:49 PM~10952490
> *by the way the car runs just needs the fluids to be changed anda few hoses to get tightened could use a new air filter and valve covers
> *


i have some new chrome valve covers and a new set of DUB component sets i can throw in. i cant make it all the way out to south san fran for the get together. but someone shoot me some info on where to send the items and id be more than happy to do so.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10953139
> *well guys this here is a secret from us to the family I was thinking about the day we give him his car we can give his lil bro that was with him a lil something too..... thanks alot to David and his club Chicano Legacy c.c San Fran, they donated a 26" original beach cruiser that we will be building for his little bro, my uncle Rito from Lifes Finest is donating his time and labor for the bike... sheet metal, bondo etc. he will be doing the body work on the bike like the tank, skirts ,lil body mods here and there so if ya'll got bike parts you can send them to the above address thanks
> 
> 
> ...


  Let me know if I can help with anything for the bike.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 10:14 PM~10961148
> *I TALKED TO THE UCE MEMBER TODAY, WHO IS DOING THE SETUP, AND WILL BE SENDING PARTS HIS WAY.
> 
> *


thanks bro you're the man :thumbsup: i'll call you up if anything


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 27 2008, 10:39 AM~10963735
> *i have some new chrome valve covers and a new set of DUB component sets i can throw in. i cant make it all the way out to south san fran for the get together. but someone shoot me some info on where to send the items and id be more than happy to do so.
> *


Gus Gomez
339 Lux Ave
South San Francisco Ca, 94080

here you go homie thanks alot for your support


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 27 2008, 11:32 AM~10964090
> * Let me know if I can help with anything for the bike.
> *


well the bike right now doesnt reeally got much but those chrome forks the tires are 26" and in good condition they just need a bit of bleach on the white walls and are set we do wanna use differentrims,carnk,sporocket,seat and hanle bars thats all thats really needed other than that my uncle is doing the body work on it getting it ready for paint but yea bro anything helps, thanks for your support homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

well gentlemen we just might have the interior :biggrin: I spoke with someone today and told me to give him a call around 10am tomarrow and i will get a final answer


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

whats up gus your doing a good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
you know me and shaggy are down to help out


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Jun 27 2008, 05:35 PM~10966416
> *whats up gus your doing a good job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> you know me and shaggy are down to help out
> *


right on jerry I shot the homie from black magic your # through a pm so he will be calling you, thanks again


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Jun 27 2008, 06:35 PM~10966416
> *whats up gus your doing a good job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> you know me and shaggy are down to help out
> *


I GOT THE PM HOMIE...I'LL DIG THROUGH THE BOXES TOMORROW NIGHT.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

let the guys in the bike form know maybe someone has some 26inch parts to donate or will make some to donate. and by the way good luck on gitting that 69 together


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 27 2008, 11:39 PM~10968292
> *let the guys in the bike form know maybe someone has some 26inch parts to donate or will make some to donate. and by the way good luck on gitting that 69 together
> *


thank bro thats a good i dea ima get on that right now.....thanks


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

well guys i spoke with ma boy danny from Hayward auto & marine upholstery (510)481-9876 he's hookin it up with the labor on the interior he's the same guy that did the interior on my 66  we just gotta buy the material for like 5-600 buks so me & my club members are all trying to come up on a spot to throw the car wash if anyone got any ideas please let me know thanks


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

send me the upper a-arms and i will extend them for free


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jun 28 2008, 03:04 PM~10970752
> *send me the upper a-arms and i will extend them for free
> *


ima ask da guys what they think cause they were sandblasted and primered put back on and bout to get candy'd thanks bro i'll find out and hit you back up


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 28 2008, 05:13 PM~10970794
> *ima ask da guys what they think cause they were sandblasted and primered put back on and bout to get candy'd thanks bro i'll find out and hit you back up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 11:08 PM~10953139
> *well guys this here is a secret from us to the family I was thinking about the day we give him his car we can give his lil bro that was with him a lil something too..... thanks alot to David and his club Chicano Legacy c.c San Fran, they donated a 26" original beach cruiser that we will be building for his little bro, my uncle Rito from Lifes Finest is donating his time and labor for the bike... sheet metal, bondo etc. he will be doing the body work on the bike like the tank, skirts ,lil body mods here and there so if ya'll got bike parts you can send them to the above address thanks
> 
> 
> ...


str8 clown'n and wicked metal works will like to help out with the bike bro what all you need  pm me a list bro and i will see what i can do


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't make it on da 13th but keep me posted please


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

thats horrible bro, ill see what ive got layin around that can help yall.


----------



## 1bad60 (May 9, 2007)

hey everybody we still lookin for a place to have a carwash to help raise money so if anybody know a place let us know so we can go and talk to the person :biggrin: thanks ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 28 2008, 11:56 PM~10973048
> *I can't make it on da 13th but keep me posted please
> *


you got it bro thanks


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 29 2008, 02:25 AM~10973303
> *thats horrible bro, ill see what ive got layin around that can help yall.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad60_@Jun 29 2008, 02:19 PM~10974959
> *hey everybody we still lookin for a place to have a carwash to help raise money so if anybody know a place let us know so we can go and talk to the person  :biggrin:  thanks ttt
> *


we just might have it bro locs from bay area bosses might have a spot out in the east bay


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 29 2008, 07:57 PM~10976698
> *we just might have it bro locs from bay area bosses might have a spot out in the east bay
> *


What day you want to do this?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10952221
> *he candy'd the whole engine conpartment swaped engines and did the body work with his homie
> *


Are you guys keeping it the same color?? cuz i got some phyco blue flake- from old school flake id love to donate. they discontinued this color a couple years ago so its pretty hard to get from what i hear :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

gus, let me know on any '69 parts that he may need so i can get them sent out


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10953139
> *well guys this here is a secret from us to the family I was thinking about the day we give him his car we can give his lil bro that was with him a lil something too..... thanks alot to David and his club Chicano Legacy c.c San Fran, they donated a 26" original beach cruiser that we will be building for his little bro, my uncle Rito from Lifes Finest is donating his time and labor for the bike... sheet metal, bondo etc. he will be doing the body work on the bike like the tank, skirts ,lil body mods here and there so if ya'll got bike parts you can send them to the above address thanks
> 
> 
> ...



Glad we're able to help! keep up the good work gus & keep in touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 30 2008, 12:47 PM~10981491
> *What day you want to do this?
> *


any time after the 13th mabe the weekend after or the following wat you think locs?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 30 2008, 12:57 PM~10981550
> *Are you guys keeping it the same color?? cuz i got some phyco blue flake- from old school flake id love to donate. they discontinued this color a couple years ago so its pretty hard to get from what i hear :dunno:
> *


yeah bro we are going to keep it candy red we got the flake allready and enough paint for the under carrage but right on homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2008, 06:22 PM~10984233
> *gus, let me know on any '69 parts that he may need so i can get them sent out
> *


from what i know of so far i know he needs a grill, steering wheel, and the chevrolet letters that go on the grill i'm not sure if 69's have an emblem on the side like where the vinal goes but i didnt see them....if i find out anything else i will let you know i'm going there tomarrow thanks bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 30 2008, 08:16 PM~10985160
> *Glad we're able to help!  keep up the good work gus & keep in touch! :thumbsup:
> *


i will hit you up later on or tomarrow morning to see if we are going to strangers house to clean up the car


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 30 2008, 08:22 PM~10985236
> *from what i know of so far i know he needs a grill, steering wheel, and the chevrolet letters that go on the grill i'm not sure if 69's have an emblem on the side like where the vinal goes but i didnt see them....if i find out anything else i will let you know i'm going there tomarrow thanks bro
> *



the only emblem on the grill is the bowtie, my grill has that. unless its a super sport it maybe different but im pretty sure they are all the same. if his is a impala it does have badges on the roof. i dont have those. i sold my spare steering wheel.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10985411
> *the only emblem on the grill is the bowtie, my grill has that. unless its a super sport it maybe different but im pretty sure they are all the same. if his is a impala it does have badges on the roof. i dont have those. i sold my spare steering wheel.
> *


my bad bro i meant the letters on the hood :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT for all the love shown in this topic and good luck with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice talking to you homie i will give you a ring in tomorrow night


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Gus you got our support, Let us know what you need. I will see you next week.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10952221
> *he candy'd the whole engine conpartment swaped engines and did the body work with his homie
> *


well first off wanna send my simphaty.. I've been there and belive me is not easy.. 
so here is a list of stuff I can donate . so pls let me know what of this items you can use.. tx.

2 no 8 chrome cylinders 
2 reg donoughts
2 two ton springs
2 no 6 3 footer hoses
2 10" cylinder comp.
bunch of fittings for the pumps
pair of new kenwood 3x4 speakers ( no grill)
believe one no 6 15 footer
some switches
some selenoids
got to look around and see what other stuff I got. :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 30 2008, 08:59 PM~10985682
> *TTT for all the love shown in this topic and good luck with the build  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 1 2008, 01:16 AM~10987227
> *well first off wanna send my simphaty.. I've been there and belive me is not easy..
> so here is a list of stuff I can donate . so pls let me know what of this items you can use.. tx.
> 
> ...


let me get a hold of jerry from uce c.c and ask him i'll get back at you soon bro thanks


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 30 2008, 10:30 PM~10986510
> *nice talking to you homie i will give you a ring in tomorrow night
> *


like wise bro i'll be waiting for your call


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 30 2008, 10:51 PM~10986676
> *Gus you got our support, Let us know what you need. I will see you next week.
> *


thanks don i'll call you if anything


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Jul 1 2008, 07:51 AM~10988055
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 1 2008, 06:55 PM~10992635
> *let me get a hold of jerry from uce c.c and ask him i'll get back at you soon bro thanks
> *


no prob.. bro here is my no 408-509-9712 if ya know some one that could also pick it up be great I wouldn't have time n cash right now to ship it.. so ya let me know tx. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 1 2008, 10:45 PM~10994716
> *no prob.. bro here is my no 408-509-9712 if ya know some one that could also pick it up be great I wouldn't have time n cash right now to ship it.. so ya let me know tx. :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: i'll hit u up bro once i speak to him


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

To the top for the homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

NOW THATS CANDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*My donation of 2 slowdowns, 2 filters, and 4 checkvalves is going out tomorrow morning.*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

i got a set of front springs 4 tons that are powder coated candy red and some precut rear springs ,if you need them pm me an adress.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11002559
> *NOW THATS CANDY!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuken sweet different ppl from different clubs coming together!! just wish it'll be like that on an everyday bases.. tu sabes.. we ppl in the lowrider comunity n art are fading ppl are giving up.. everyone going through some hard times.. but if we all were to unite. we be rolling deep.. for get the club the side of town ya from lets get this ride goen I couldn't attend Eddie's car make over wish coulda make it .. and wish I can help with this car and any other car out there that ya guys wanna work out. tx for showing the love and to stand as an individual willing to make a change.. my .02 cents cause i'm feeling this... :biggrin: just like we say is in our blood and is a way of living que no??


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 2 2008, 10:26 PM~11002602
> *My donation of 2 slowdowns, 2 filters, and 4 checkvalves is going out tomorrow morning.
> *


good shit homie much respect


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 2 2008, 10:29 PM~11002621
> *i got a set of front springs 4 tons that are powder coated candy red and some precut rear springs ,if you need them pm me an adress.
> *


good shit homie much respects  :cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 2 2008, 11:16 PM~11003018
> *good shit homie much respects   :cheesy:
> *


was up nelson!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 2 2008, 11:30 PM~11003109
> *was up nelson!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :0 you hittin evey show huh!! thats good maine when da next one :cheesy:


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11002961
> *thats fuken sweet different ppl from different clubs coming together!! just wish it'll be like that on an everyday bases.. tu sabes.. we ppl in the lowrider comunity n art are fading ppl are giving up.. everyone going through some hard times.. but if we all were to unite. we be rolling deep.. for get the club the side of town ya from lets get this ride goen  I couldn't attend Eddie's car make over wish coulda make it .. and wish I can help with this car and any other car out there that ya guys wanna work out. tx for showing the love and to stand as an individual willing to make a change.. my .02 cents cause i'm feeling this... :biggrin: just like we say is in our blood and is a way of living que no??
> *


thats wuss up bro, we just getting started on this one, you are more than welcome to come to the meeting on the 13th if you need directions call stanley @ 650-271-3729


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

any one wanna send out any kind of donations you can send em to

Gus Gomez
339 Lux Ave
South San Francisco Ca, 94080

for directions to the meeting on July 13th call stanley @ 650-271-3729

any one thats donating hydraulic parts please hit up jerry from uce c.c his "layitlow name" :biggrin: is uce antioch he's the one doing the set up and speaking to those that are donating the hydros so far rollingaround hydraulics and black magic have donated parts but I really dont know exactly what I really appreciate you guy's love and support to make this happen josh thanks bro its highly appreciated and tru50ryda we just might be able to use what you mentioned go a head and hit up jerry thanks bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 2 2008, 10:26 PM~11002602
> *My donation of 2 slowdowns, 2 filters, and 4 checkvalves is going out tomorrow morning.
> *


thanks bro much respect  Ima hit u up when we're ready for the exhaust so we can go to midas most likley after the car gets painted


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 3 2008, 05:13 PM~11008260
> *thats wuss up bro, we just getting started on this one, you are more than welcome to come to the meeting on the 13th if you need directions                                call stanley @ 650-271-3729
> *


well I'm gonna be out of town.. it looks like.. but if anything changes I will defenetly call stanly..!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 2 2008, 11:32 PM~11003118
> *:0  you hittin evey show huh!! thats good maine when da next one :cheesy:
> *


yup.. this yr is for the kids..to show off them hard work on their bikes..you know this generation we got to keep it in line cause lota shit goen down.. so we going to shows keep em away from the street and bad influence..so see ya at fresno and monterrey..right.??


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 3 2008, 06:20 PM~11008318
> *any one wanna send out any kind of donations you can send em to
> 
> Gus Gomez
> ...


TALK TO JERRY THERE GOING OUT MONDAY MORN ,ILL POST TRACKING NUM SO HE KNOWS EXACTLY WHEN TO BE EXPECTING THEM.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Jul 3 2008, 12:15 AM~11003010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM BRO!!!  WE WILL HOOK IT UP!


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey I spoke with David from Chicano Legacy S.F. and he said your uncle Rito might not have enough time to build the frame for the bike, I will build and paint the frame if you need. Let me know , I am glad to help.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:biggrin: Dave just dropped off the frame so now I can begin working on it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 3 2008, 10:03 PM~11010074
> *TALK TO JERRY THERE GOING OUT MONDAY MORN ,ILL POST TRACKING NUM SO HE KNOWS EXACTLY WHEN TO BE EXPECTING THEM.
> *


thanks bro i highley appreciate it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jul 4 2008, 11:50 AM~11012943
> *:biggrin: Dave just dropped off the frame so now I can begin working on it
> *


right on bro thanks i got a lil paint base coat & primer i can get it to once i speak with david


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

allright guys.....the homie that goes by the "the poor boys" layitlow name gave me a great idea if any of you got a pay pal account and want to send $$ instead of parts my e-mail address is [email protected] its faster easier and safer  we can use that money for parts and like the paint,interior material, wheels,beat and any other things we might need thanks guys  

thanks for the great idea mitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

JUST TALKED TO DAVE FROM CHICANO LEGACY C.C AND I TOLD HIM TO LET ME KNOW WHAT I CAN DO TO HELP YOU GUYS OUT I LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU GUYS HAD A SIMILIAR EXPEREINCE FEW YEARS BACK WHEN MY 3 NEPHEWS WERE KILLED (all brothers) SO WHAT EVER I CAN DO FOR YOU LET ME KNOW PLEASE  THANKS GINO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

How's the little homie doing?
PURO


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 4 2008, 12:06 PM~11013021
> *right on bro thanks i got a lil paint base coat & primer i can get it to once i speak with david
> *


I will take care of the primer and base , just makin sure its going to be the same as the car let me know if theres any graffics , stripping or both . I could put his name somewhere on the frame under the kandy let me know


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

if any of you got a pay pal account and want to send $$ instead of parts my e-mail address is [email protected] its faster easier and safer we can use that money for parts and like the paint,interior material, wheels,beat and any other things we might need thanks guys


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 4 2008, 07:45 PM~11014918
> *How's the little homie doing?
> PURO
> *


he's doing good bro he showed my boy , david & I he could stand up if you hold on to him from seeing him on his wheel chair he didnt look that tall but FUCKK when he stood up I was like damn homie you're pretty tall lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 5 2008, 11:43 AM~11017175
> *he's doing good bro he showed my boy , david & I he could stand up if you hold on to him from seeing him on his wheel chair he didnt look that tall but FUCKK when he stood up I was like damn homie you're pretty tall lol :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: so does he know his car is being worked on?


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

im getting a 69 on friday with extra parts when i get it ill hit you u up see if you need what i got


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 5 2008, 12:40 PM~11017645
> *:thumbsup: so does he know his car is being worked on?
> *


he sure does thats whats helping him recover bro his family says hes feeling better and better every day


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 5 2008, 01:31 PM~11017852
> *im getting a 69 on friday with extra parts when i get it ill hit you u up see if you need what i got
> *



right on bro thanks


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jul 4 2008, 11:57 PM~11016037
> *
> I will take care of the primer and base , just makin sure its going to be the same as the car let me know if theres any graffics , stripping or both . I could put his name somewhere on the frame under the kandy let me know
> *


lil stranger on the bike will be nice thanks homie


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 5 2008, 09:50 PM~11019860
> *lil stranger on the bike will be nice thanks homie
> *


 :thumbsup: not a problem


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

GUS ILL BE SENDING OUT THAT GRILL THIS WEEK, IF YOU COME ACROSS ANYTHING ELSE HE MIGHT NEED LET ME KNOW.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 6 2008, 07:18 AM~11021085
> *GUS ILL BE SENDING OUT THAT GRILL THIS WEEK, IF YOU COME ACROSS ANYTHING ELSE HE MIGHT NEED LET ME KNOW.
> *


if you got any chevrolet letters that go on the hood that would be cool bro but right on homie its much appreciated


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

FRONT AND REAR COILS ON THE WAY TO JERRY UPS TRACKING 1Z872X100352889918 uffin: uffin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 7 2008, 12:46 PM~11029695
> *if you got any chevrolet letters that go on the hood that would be cool bro but right on homie its much appreciated
> *


i mite have some let me look


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 7 2008, 04:33 PM~11030951
> *FRONT AND REAR COILS ON THE WAY TO JERRY UPS TRACKING 1Z872X100352889918  uffin:  uffin:
> *


right on homie :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 8 2008, 12:26 PM~11038385
> *i mite have some let me look
> *


thanks bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

and one more thing.....those that have a paypal account & would like to donate money my e-mail address is [email protected] the $$ is the only thing hurting us right now cause we gotta buy the paint (candy red) "hydraulic batteries" wire wheels and the material for the interior so if anyone can help out with anything please do thank you!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 7 2008, 01:46 PM~11029695
> *if you got any chevrolet letters that go on the hood that would be cool bro but right on homie its much appreciated
> *



ill check my hoods  ill be sending the grill out friday


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11043441
> *ill check my hoods   ill be sending the grill out friday
> *


right on bro :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 8 2008, 07:18 PM~11041702
> *and one more thing.....those that have a paypal account & would like to donate money my e-mail address is [email protected] the $$ is the only thing hurting us right now cause we gotta buy the paint (candy red) "hydraulic batteries" wire wheels and the material for the interior so if anyone can help out with anything please do thank you!!!!
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2008, 02:40 PM~11048441
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so whats the details on the gang stuff, gotta know the affiliation before i choose to support or not!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 9 2008, 07:17 PM~11050144
> *so whats the details on the gang stuff, gotta know the affiliation before i choose to support or not!
> *


READ THE FIRST PAGE ,HE HAD NO AFFLIATION.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

i would like to donate a gift card from AUTOZONE, PEPBOYS, NAPA OR KRAGEN AUTOPARTS. let me know what you guys have around there and i ill send a card to you. the card could be used to tune up the engine, get those fluids or what ever you need it for.

GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD....GOD BLESS!

JOHNNIE65........BLVD KINGS C.C.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 9 2008, 11:13 PM~11052785
> *i would like to donate a gift card from AUTOZONE, PEPBOYS, NAPA OR KRAGEN AUTOPARTS. let me know what you guys have around there and i ill send a card to you. the card could be used to tune up the engine, get those fluids or what ever you need it for.
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD....GOD BLESS!
> ...


Either one bro ... good lookin out ....


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 2 2008, 10:26 PM~11002602
> *My donation of 2 slowdowns, 2 filters, and 4 checkvalves is going out tomorrow morning.
> *


i got the parts yesterday thanks 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Jul 10 2008, 11:22 AM~11055853
> *i got the parts yesterday thanks
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Jul 10 2008, 12:22 PM~11055853
> *i got the parts yesterday thanks
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT ON!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 9 2008, 06:17 PM~11050144
> *so whats the details on the gang stuff, gotta know the affiliation before i choose to support or not!
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 9 2008, 11:13 PM~11052785
> *i would like to donate a gift card from AUTOZONE, PEPBOYS, NAPA OR KRAGEN AUTOPARTS. let me know what you guys have around there and i ill send a card to you. the card could be used to tune up the engine, get those fluids or what ever you need it for.
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD....GOD BLESS!
> ...


right on jonnie....autozone or kragen would be nice bro thanks


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

i will have it out by monday or tuesday!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 9 2008, 05:17 PM~11050144
> *so whats the details on the gang stuff, gotta know the affiliation before i choose to support or not!
> *


WHAT A LOSER HEY HOMIES DID YALL FIND SOMEONE TO PAINT YET ONE OF MY MEMEBERS GETS DOWN ON ANY PAINT LET ME KNOW


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 12 2008, 08:09 AM~11070663
> *WHAT A LOSER  HEY HOMIES DID YALL FIND SOMEONE TO PAINT YET  ONE OF MY MEMEBERS GETS DOWN ON ANY PAINT LET ME KNOW
> *


wats up lee???? if your homie's down to pain it wuss up that u'll be coo the homie from chicano legacy's gonna do the body work mabe within 2 weeks and if your boy's down to paint it that would be coo' we tryin to raise some $$$$ 2 buy the paint first we been hitting up places to get a car wash going but we've been getting shot down  once we some how get the paint i would let you know  thanks bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

I spoke with greg from chicano legacy east bay chapter yesterday and he's willing to do the body work not that much to do but basically get it ready for paint he said if we dont find a painter he's willing to paint it but he's not that experienced with candy.... well here are some pics of yesterday we took out his old interior and put in his originals cause he had a 4 door front seat and a 64 rear seat with a speaker in the middle locs from bay area bosses and david & nick from chicano legacy including my self were there yesterday.....we also covered up some lil chips the body had with bondo


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Headin out to ssf, hope to see all of you's there! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yo gus...call me bro...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 13 2008, 12:28 PM~11077505
> *yo gus...call me  bro...
> *


pm me your # this is eddie right???


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 13 2008, 12:14 PM~11077452
> *Headin out to ssf, hope to see all of you's there! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for comming through david


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 12 2008, 11:57 AM~11072029
> *wats up lee???? if your homie's down to pain it wuss up that u'll be coo the homie from chicano legacy's gonna do the body work mabe within 2 weeks and if your boy's down to paint it that would be coo' we tryin to raise some $$$$ 2 buy the paint first we been hitting up places to get a car wash going but we've been getting shot down   once we some how get the paint i would let you know  thanks bro
> *


LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH U CAN GET THE PAINT FOR I THINK MY HOMIE GETS GREAT DEAL ON PAINT HE PAINTED MY TOWNCAR AND ONLY PAID 200 FOR ALL THE PAINT MATERIALS FIRST LET ME CHECK AND SEE IF HE CAN DO IT THOUGH


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 13 2008, 10:30 PM~11081378
> *LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH U CAN GET THE PAINT FOR  I THINK MY HOMIE GETS GREAT DEAL ON PAINT  HE PAINTED MY TOWNCAR AND ONLY PAID  200 FOR ALL THE PAINT MATERIALS  FIRST LET ME CHECK AND SEE IF HE CAN DO IT THOUGH
> 
> 
> ...


aight sounds good let me know wuss up bro thanks!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SO DID YOU GUYS GET THE SPRINGS?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 14 2008, 10:44 AM~11084053
> *SO DID YOU GUYS GET THE SPRINGS?
> *


you sent them to jerrys house right?? If so i believe he did buddy thanks


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 14 2008, 02:47 PM~11085506
> *you sent them to jerrys house right?? If so i believe he did buddy thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 9 2008, 06:17 PM~11050144
> *so whats the details on the gang stuff, gotta know the affiliation before i choose to support or not!
> *


if you had spend a little more reading.. you'd found out .. :biggrin: no disrespect..


*When I heared about this and got to meet stranger it really touched me cause these guys were into they're school jobs friends and cars, and family never into gangs or any kind of criminal activity all though they tried to stay away from the violence, it all came to them and one lost his life *

but the way I see.... if some one needs a helping hand we are nobody to judge them on their lifes or lifestyle just give with out asking in returned.. you or some one you know god forbids could be in the same situation and with out hesitation and questions a lot of our brothers will give you a helping hand..much love. late.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 15 2008, 12:51 AM~11091533
> *if you had spend a little more reading.. you'd found out .. :biggrin:  no disrespect..
> When I heared about this and got to meet stranger it really touched me cause these guys were into they're school jobs friends and cars, and family never into gangs or any kind of criminal activity all though they tried to stay away from the violence, it all came to them and one lost his life </span>
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

yesterday @ strangers got the a-arms off oso from bay area bosses is extending them, also got the fenders off the homie sergio from changing the game is going to cut and re-weld metal on em cause they got cancer on em



















this one comming up is a funny one guys hahaha we tried putting a fender in one of my members honda cause we had no one to take them to sergio :roflmao: 












more pics comming soon


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gangster66, lowriv1972


what up shannnnnnee :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 15 2008, 11:45 AM~11094069
> *yesterday @ strangers got the a-arms off oso from bay area bosses is extending them, also got the fenders off the homie sergio from changing the game is going to cut and re-weld metal on em cause they got cancer on em
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

so did you guys drink all the beer :twak:







jk ,jerry got the springs i sent i talked to him yesterday ,good job homies.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 15 2008, 01:13 PM~11094759
> *so did you guys drink all the beer :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


yea and we went back for a 30 pack lol


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 15 2008, 01:19 PM~11094795
> *yea and we went back for a 30 pack lol
> *


Yeah but i bet it was a long way back .... :biggrin: .... when are you heading back out there to work on the car?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 15 2008, 03:19 PM~11095701
> *Yeah but i bet it was a long way back ....  :biggrin: .... when are you heading back out there to work on the car?
> *


THATS WHY WE SENT WERO....LOL


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

STRANGER 69.. 7-14-08


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

THE BOYZ WITH STRANGER AND LIL STRANGER :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

NOW FOR REAL GUYS....WE'VE BEEN ASKING PLACE AFTER PLACE TO SEE IF WE CAN HAVE A CAR WASH AT THEIR SPOT AND WE'VE BEEN GETTING SHOT DOWN CAUSE OF A WATER SHORTAGE OR SOME SHIT. WE REALLY NEED TO FIND A WAY TO RAISE SOME MONEY FOR THIS CAUSE!! MY PAY PAL ACCOUNT IS OPEN FOR ANY KIND OF DONATIONS...ANYTHING HELPS, ONCE AGAIN MY E-MAIL IS [email protected] OR IF YOU WANT TO SEND SOMETHING THROUGH THE MAIL YOU CAN SEND IT TO 

339 LUX AVE
SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA, 94080

PLEASE GUYS ANYTHING HELPS....THANKS ALOT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

FENDERS DELIVERED!!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 15 2008, 07:26 PM~11097625
> *RIGHT ON DAVID :biggrin: *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

YOU GUS..GET AT ME HOMIE...BASICLLY THIS IS HOW I CAN HELP YOU....

1) PAINT AND SUPPLIES..I CAN GET IT AT A GOOD PRICE AS FAR AS BUYING THEM.. MY GOOD FRIEND OWNS AB SUPPLY IN FREMONT AND IS A GOOD GUY WITH A GOOD HEART..HELPED ME OUT WITH CHAGOS MATERIAL.

2)MIGHT HAVE SOME ONE SHOOT THE CAR 4 YOU..GOT TO ASK HIM BAD ASS PAINTER...TRUST ME..AND IN THE EASTBAY..

3) NEED THE CAR TRAILERED OR BIG PARTS MOVED LET ME KNOW..I M ABLE TO MOVE A SINGLE CAR OR 4 CARS AT A TIME AND MY TRUCK HAD A HUGE BED..

HOLLA HOMIE!

510-938-4072

EDDIE

SOM 4 LIFE


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 15 2008, 03:19 PM~11095701
> *Yeah but i bet it was a long way back ....  :biggrin: .... when are you heading back out there to work on the car?
> *


Heading back out there on wednesday,TOMARROW!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 1 2008, 01:16 AM~10987227
> *well first off wanna send my simphaty.. I've been there and belive me is not easy..
> so here is a list of stuff I can donate . so pls let me know what of this items you can use.. tx.
> 
> ...


came up with some funding let me know what of this you guys need and I could eather send them or drop em off !!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 15 2008, 07:42 PM~11097834
> *came up with some funding let me know what of this you guys need and I could eather send them or drop em off  !!
> *


I SPOKE WITH JERRY FROM UCE AND HE TOLD ME TO GET EVERYTHING AND IF WE GET SOMETHING WE DONT NEED WE WILL SEND IT BACK SO YEA HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT EDDIE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 15 2008, 07:36 PM~11097772
> *YOU GUS..GET AT ME HOMIE...BASICLLY THIS IS HOW I CAN HELP YOU....
> 
> 1) PAINT AND SUPPLIES..I CAN GET IT AT A GOOD PRICE AS FAR AS BUYING THEM.. MY GOOD FRIEND OWNS AB SUPPLY IN FREMONT AND IS A GOOD GUY WITH A GOOD HEART..HELPED ME OUT WITH CHAGOS MATERIAL.
> ...


CALLING YOU RIGHT NOW


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 15 2008, 07:39 PM~11097800
> *Heading back out there on wednesday,TOMARROW!!
> *


GOOD SHIT BRO


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: gangster66, Tribal_Tricks_Cadi, LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 15 2008, 07:51 PM~11097953
> *I SPOKE WITH JERRY FROM UCE AND HE TOLD ME TO GET EVERYTHING AND IF WE GET SOMETHING WE DONT NEED WE WILL SEND IT BACK SO YEA HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT EDDIE
> *


koo send me an address where I can drop em of personally so lets get this ride on the road..!! 

:biggrin: you know being the only one working and having four kids and not to mention the wife.. kinda hard to survive if I had money you know I'd be down to make a biger contribution.. :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 15 2008, 08:51 PM~11098589
> *koo send me an address where I can drop em of personally so lets get this ride on the road..!!
> 
> :biggrin:  you know being the only one working and having four kids and not to mention the wife.. kinda hard to survive if I had money you know I'd be down to make a biger contribution.. :biggrin:
> *


i understand bro my address is 339 lux ave 
so. sf, ca 94080

im home after 4 u should call b4 cause i might be at strangers house


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

allright guys type to ya'll 2marow im going to bed......goodnight


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What parts do you need for the Car I have a homie that was t boned and has parts......


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 15 2008, 09:51 PM~11098589
> *koo send me an address where I can drop em of personally so lets get this ride on the road..!!
> 
> :biggrin:  you know being the only one working and having four kids and not to mention the wife.. kinda hard to survive if I had money you know I'd be down to make a biger contribution.. :biggrin:
> *



 Its all good homie. Everything matters. Can you imagine if every member from LIL would chip in just one dollar.(somebody do the math) :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM~11099227
> *What parts do you need for the Car I have a homie that was t boned and has parts......
> *


right now i know we need the letters on the hood that say chevrolet the trunk lock with key and both door handles with keys....if you can bro thanks alot


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 16 2008, 07:32 AM~11101655
> * Its all good homie. Everything matters. Can you imagine if every member from LIL would chip in just one dollar.(somebody do the math) :biggrin:
> *


thats what Im saying bro...real talk,alot of folks are shhoting us down with the whole car wash gig and we really need like at least 2 g'z and the car would be looking pretty decent, thats why I posted the whole thing about my paypal account 1, 2, 3, 4, or even $5 would all add up and would be a big help :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

F.Y I. CARNALES CUSTOMS c.c. will be having a booth for donations @ CHICANO LEGACY c.c EASTBAYs 3rd annual car & bike show 7-19-08, *this SATURDAY* 
for a fellow lowrider "STRANGER 69" that was innocently shot, & survived!, donations will go towards his car in hopes of completing his dream. We ask that the lowrider community can come together and help us complete his DREAM!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

right on david


> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 16 2008, 06:02 PM~11106353
> *F.Y I. CARNALES CUSTOMS c.c. will be having a booth for donations @ CHICANO LEGACY c.c EASTBAYs 3rd annual car & bike show 7-19-08, this sunday
> for a fellow lowrider "STRANGER 69" that was innocently shot, & survived!, donations will go towards his car in hopes of completing his dream. We ask that the lowrider community can come together and help us complete his DREAM!!!!!
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

hey wasup my boy who paints says he cant make time 2 paint the car cus he actually just had his first son not even 3 weeks ago did u get a price on the paint so we can possibly see if we can get a better deal on it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 18 2008, 04:56 PM~11123280
> *hey wasup  my boy who paints says  he cant make time 2 paint the car  cus he actually just had his first son  not even 3 weeks ago  did u get a price on the paint so we can possibly see if we can get a better deal on it
> *


the homie eddie from prestige is lookin in to it, he's the guy who hooked up chagos car i'll keep u updated bro


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Gus, sorry I didnt get back to you the other day, Unfortunetly Sam cant have a car wash at his spot. It would piss off the car wash next door. I might be able to get a spot, Ill let you know.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 18 2008, 05:08 PM~11123350
> *Gus, sorry I didnt get back to you the other day, Unfortunetly Sam cant have a car wash at his spot. It would piss off the car wash next door. I might be able to get a spot, Ill let you know.
> *


OH SHITTTT THATS RIGHT THERE IS A CAR WASH NEXT DOOR HUH LOL I FORGOT WELL HIT ME UP IF YOU FIND ANYTHING!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 18 2008, 05:30 PM~11123524
> *OH SHITTTT THATS RIGHT THERE IS A CAR WASH NEXT DOOR HUH LOL I FORGOT WELL HIT ME UP IF YOU FIND ANYTHING!!!
> *



A HOMIE YOU GOING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW IN MONTEREY?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 06:21 PM~11123828
> *A HOMIE YOU GOING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW IN  MONTEREY?
> *


IM PLANNING ON IT.....BUT DEPENDS THE WIFEY'S FAM MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING GOING THAT DAY SO I'MA SEE IF WE CAN GO AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 18 2008, 06:34 PM~11123893
> *IM PLANNING ON IT.....BUT DEPENDS THE WIFEY'S FAM MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING GOING THAT DAY SO I'MA SEE IF WE CAN GO AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *



JUST CHECKING CAUSE IF YOU WERE ID JUST TAKE THE SPARE '69 GRILL WITH ME. I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO GO PACKAGE IT UP AND SEND IT OFF. KINDA SCARED TO...THESE DELIVERY PEOPLE ARE RETARDED AND WOULD PROBABLY BREAK THE DAMN THING.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

GOOD IDEA.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 18 2008, 07:31 PM~11124195
> *GOOD IDEA.
> *



IVE HAD A FEW MAGAZINES GET FUCKED UP FROM BEING BENT WHEN THEY SAID CLEARLY "DO NOT BEND" I SWEAR THESE GUYS HAVE EASY JOBS AND THEY STILL MANAGE TO FUCK THAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11125162
> *IVE HAD A FEW MAGAZINES GET FUCKED UP FROM BEING BENT WHEN THEY SAID CLEARLY "DO NOT BEND" I SWEAR THESE GUYS HAVE EASY JOBS AND THEY STILL MANAGE TO FUCK THAT UP :biggrin:
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 19 2008, 08:33 AM~11126715
> *true :biggrin:
> *



Watup G , u guys ready?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 19 2008, 08:52 AM~11126790
> *
> Watup G , u guys ready?
> *


yea just 3 of us are going the other carnales had to work....we'll be there to support i'm just getting strangers flier ready


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 19 2008, 08:55 AM~11126798
> *yea just 3 of us are going the other carnales had to work....we'll be there to support i'm just getting strangers flier ready
> *




:thumbsup: Hit me up , we will be @ mickey d's on bayshore @ 10:00 am


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

aight david will do!!!


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

sorry to hear about stranger and his bro, may his best homie rest in peace :angel:
I will bring this up at our meeting i cant promise anything but my support what i have you already recieved so i will keep reading this post maybe i can help in some way. 
mikey
ELUSIVE 
car club


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jul 19 2008, 12:50 PM~11127681
> *sorry to hear about stranger and his bro, may his best homie rest in peace :angel:
> I will bring this up at our meeting i cant promise anything but my support what i have you already recieved so i will keep reading this post maybe i can help in some way.
> mikey
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

we raised $317 @ the chicano legacy show :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 20 2008, 10:01 AM~11131759
> * THANX TO EVERYBODY WHO DONATED!!!!*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 20 2008, 10:15 AM~11131809
> *:thumbsup:   THANX TO EVERYBODY WHO DONATED!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11125162
> *IVE HAD A FEW MAGAZINES GET FUCKED UP FROM BEING BENT WHEN THEY SAID CLEARLY "DO NOT BEND" I SWEAR THESE GUYS HAVE EASY JOBS AND THEY STILL MANAGE TO FUCK THAT UP :biggrin:
> *


Yea, I have seen that happen the other day, the delivery guy had like 10 to 15 steps to get to the front door and the dude decides to throw it instead and let it coast down the walkway to the door, some of them dudes are straight LAZY [email protected]#KS.


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 07:10 AM~10954922
> *AT WORK THIS MORNING I TALKED WITH MY CO WORKER @ MIDAS, AND AS A COMPANY WE WOULD LOVE TO SPONSOR SOME EXHAUST WORK IF YOU NEED IT AS WELL.
> 
> LET ME KNOW.
> *



Hey what's going on bro this is Freddy from Carnales Customs I'm one of Gus' members. I spoke with Gus and we would like to know what days would be good to bring Stranger 69 over for the exhaust work. Thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 20 2008, 07:39 PM~11134985
> *Yea, I have seen that happen the other day, the delivery guy had like 10 to 15 steps to get to the front door and the dude decides to throw it instead and let it coast down the walkway to the door, some of them dudes are straight LAZY [email protected]#KS.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 20 2008, 10:01 AM~11131759
> *we raised $317 @ the chicano legacy show :biggrin:
> *



congrats


wut parts r needed I would like to donate something


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2008, 11:00 AM~11158676
> *congrats
> wut parts r needed I would like to donate something
> *


wuss up bro.......9 ersssssss................. sorry bro had to say that :biggrin: we need a steering wheel trunk lock with keys door handles & locks with keys and the chevy letters in the hood bro good lookin :guns: raider :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 20 2008, 10:01 AM~11131759
> *we raised $317 @ the chicano legacy show :biggrin:
> *


my bad guys my girl miscounted we only raised $218 sorry for the missunderstanding


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOODTIMES Kansas will Keep this in our minds at our next meeting and try helping out by donations or parts. I will get to you after the first weekend in august bro.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Much respect for all you that are pitching in. Even tho I am far away from Cali now,on the East coast,this story affect all us riders.Some of them on the East coast need to take note and help others out like this,even when it not as serious a situation.My prayer with you all..... :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 23 2008, 05:40 PM~11162318
> *wuss up bro.......9 ersssssss................. sorry bro had to say that :biggrin:  we need a steering wheel trunk lock with keys door handles & locks with keys and the chevy letters in the hood bro good lookin :guns:  raider  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok homie, there is a car show in King City on 8/3/08 I will have a donation box 2 c how much can I collect and hope fully I can get enough for one of these items. :biggrin: 


email me a flyer with the story so I can post it with the box please


[email protected]



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414250


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I MIGHT HAVE A NICE SET OF 13'S WITH TIRES


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

FEEL FREE TO HAVE PEOPLE DROP OFF DONATIONS OR PARTS FOR THE BUILD HERE AT THE SHOP AS WELL..

1082 E. Santa CLara St.
san Jose ca 95116

408-298-1421


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 08:18 AM~11166921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ok homie, there is a car show in King City on 8/3/08 I will have a donation box 2 c how much can I collect and hope fully I can get enough for one of these items. :biggrin:
> ...


Gus i need a copy of that flier so i can try and get donations at the Sangre Latina show on Aug 3rd ..... Did Supreme69 send the grill out? If not then i will just get it from him on the 3rd when i head out that way ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11165341
> *GOODTIMES Kansas will Keep this in our minds at our next meeting and try helping out by donations or parts. I will get to you after the first weekend in august bro.
> *


good lookin homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 24 2008, 05:07 AM~11166189
> *Much respect for all you that are pitching in. Even tho I am far away from Cali now,on the East coast,this story affect all us riders.Some of them on the East coast need to take note and help others out like this,even when it not as serious a situation.My prayer with you all..... :angel: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie....stay up


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 08:18 AM~11166921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ok homie, there is a car show in King City on 8/3/08 I will have a donation box 2 c how much can I collect and hope fully I can get enough for one of these items. :biggrin:
> ...


will do  
thanks bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 24 2008, 08:20 AM~11166941
> *I MIGHT HAVE A NICE SET OF 13'S WITH TIRES
> *


let me know  post a pic


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 24 2008, 10:03 AM~11167730
> *FEEL FREE TO HAVE PEOPLE DROP OFF DONATIONS OR PARTS FOR THE BUILD HERE AT THE SHOP AS WELL..
> 
> 1082 E. Santa CLara St.
> ...


right on big daddy


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gangster66, ssf650guy

que onda weyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 24 2008, 10:15 AM~11167849
> *Gus i need a copy of that flier so i can try and get donations at the Sangre Latina show on Aug 3rd ..... Did Supreme69 send the grill out? If not then i will just get it from him on the 3rd when i head out that way ....
> *


ok....but didnt i give you guys 3 of them at the chicano legacy show? if you cant get em send me your e-mail and i'll send it


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 24 2008, 02:17 PM~11170549
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gangster66, ssf650guy
> 
> ...



Que paso Carnal! Hows it going?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

*Here are two pics of STRANGERS A-Arms!*


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

3/4 inch extention.....I did the best I could with the tools and time that I had! Plus my finger bein fucked up didn`t help either!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 25 2008, 11:31 AM~11177888
> *Here are two pics of STRANGERS A-Arms!
> 
> 
> ...


thats wuss up homie good shit :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 25 2008, 11:31 AM~11177888
> *Here are two pics of STRANGERS A-Arms!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 25 2008, 03:48 PM~11179758
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup d sorry i missed your call ill hit u up later


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for the flier homie  I know times are hard but I hope people will donate some money :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 10:29 AM~11205735
> *thanks for the flier homie    I know times are hard but I hope people will donate some money  :biggrin:
> *


for real bro thanks for your  help


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jul 29 2008, 12:55 PM~11207133
> *for real bro thanks for your   help
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 29 2008, 06:45 PM~11210335
> *TTMFT!!!!
> *


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Gus call me I have someone to paint the car, all he ask is that all the materials are paid for: Primer sealer, tape, paper, paint , cut reducer, hardener, etc, etc everything. And he will take care of labor and paint the car at his shop.

Also Tiny is working on a spot for a car wash for you, I will get back to on that.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jul 31 2008, 05:48 PM~11228485
> *Gus call me I have someone to paint the car, all he ask is that all the materials are paid for: Primer sealer, tape, paper, paint , cut reducer, hardener, etc, etc everything. And he will take care of labor and paint the car at his shop.
> 
> Also Tiny is working on a spot for a car wash for you, I will get back to on that.
> *


Yup, I am waiting for a response from him. I think you guys have mentioned that you still haven't found a place for a Wash. Its out here in the East Bay. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 31 2008, 08:39 PM~11229987
> *Yup, I am waiting for a response from him.  I think you guys have mentioned that you still haven't found a place for a Wash.  Its out here in the East Bay. I'll let you guys know.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

NAME IT "STRANGER DANGER"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jul 31 2008, 05:48 PM~11228485
> *Gus call me I have someone to paint the car, all he ask is that all the materials are paid for: Primer sealer, tape, paper, paint , cut reducer, hardener, etc, etc everything. And he will take care of labor and paint the car at his shop.
> 
> Also Tiny is working on a spot for a car wash for you, I will get back to on that.
> *




hopefully I can collect some money this weekend 2 pay for some of this stuff :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 1 2008, 08:46 AM~11232970
> *hopefully I can collect some money this weekend 2 pay for some of this stuff :biggrin:
> *


right on homie i hope so to cause thats the only thing holding down this project


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 24 2008, 08:20 AM~11166941
> *I MIGHT HAVE A NICE SET OF 13'S WITH TIRES
> *


u still got em?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

WAY TO GO HOMIES..........ON A DIFFERENT, HAS ANYONE EVER GIVEN THEMSELVES A STRANGER? I HEAR THAT SHIT IS OFF THE CHAIN.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 2 2008, 04:31 PM~11242948
> *WAY TO GO HOMIES..........ON A DIFFERENT, HAS ANYONE EVER GIVEN THEMSELVES A STRANGER? I HEAR THAT SHIT IS OFF THE CHAIN.
> *




:uh: :dunno:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 3 2008, 03:42 PM~11247909
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


YOU GOTTA SIT ON YOUR HAND FOR A HALF HOUR OR TILL IT FALLS ASLEEP; THEN HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS. ITS LIKE A STRANGER IS LENDING A HAND.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 3 2008, 03:57 PM~11248238
> *YOU GOTTA SIT ON YOUR HAND FOR A HALF HOUR OR TILL IT FALLS ASLEEP; THEN HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS. ITS LIKE A STRANGER IS LENDING A HAND.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 3 2008, 05:57 PM~11248238
> *YOU GOTTA SIT ON YOUR HAND FOR A HALF HOUR OR TILL IT FALLS ASLEEP; THEN HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS. ITS LIKE A STRANGER IS LENDING A HAND.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I FORGOT THE FLYER AT MY HOUSE SO I DID NOT COLLECTED ANY MONEY, I'M SORRY :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

BUT GIVE ME A CHANCE TO FIX MY MISTAKE :biggrin: AND I WILL COLLECT AT THE FIFTY 1 FIFTY SHOW THIS SAT  LMK


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, the guy emailed me back and he said its cool, needs a date and time and mabe set up a time to meet with him before hand. Let me know. Like I said its out in East Co. Co. County, Pittsburg.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2008, 07:58 AM~11253027
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I FORGOT THE FLYER AT MY HOUSE SO I DID NOT COLLECTED ANY MONEY, I'M SORRY  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> BUT GIVE ME A CHANCE TO FIX MY MISTAKE  :biggrin:  AND I WILL COLLECT AT THE FIFTY 1 FIFTY SHOW THIS SAT    LMK
> *


its coo homie thanks let me know what happens


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 4 2008, 05:50 PM~11258442
> *Well, the guy emailed me back and he said its cool, needs a date and time and mabe set up a time to meet with him before hand. Let me know. Like I said its out in East Co. Co. County, Pittsburg.
> *


COOOOO' LET ME TALK TO MY BOYZ AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU WITH A DATE TO SEE IF ITS COO' THANKS ALOT BRO I REALLY APPRECIATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 4 2008, 07:51 PM~11259911
> *COOOOO' LET ME TALK TO MY BOYZ AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU WITH A DATE TO SEE IF ITS COO' THANKS ALOT BRO I REALLY APPRECIATE IT :biggrin:
> *


No problem, hit me back and mabe get a couple of dates to run it by him. Then also so we could go talk to him in person before the chosen dates. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

how is the project coming along???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any new pics?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2008, 12:31 AM~11262366
> *how is the project coming along???
> *


so far so good bro :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 5 2008, 12:49 PM~11265806
> *any new pics?
> *


naw not right now bro i'm hoping to go there sometime this week


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 4 2008, 11:48 PM~11262183
> *No problem, hit me back and mabe get a couple of dates to run it by him. Then  also so we could go talk to him in person before the chosen dates. :thumbsup:
> *


ok let me talk to my boyz and i'll hit u up bro thanks homie


----------



## $kinz 650 (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## $kinz 650 (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $kinz 650_@Aug 5 2008, 08:35 PM~11270262
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 4 2008, 11:48 PM~11262183
> *No problem, hit me back and mabe get a couple of dates to run it by him. Then  also so we could go talk to him in person before the chosen dates. :thumbsup:
> *


how does september 7th or 14th sound?? not sure if anything is going on that day


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2008, 12:31 AM~11262366
> *how is the project coming along???
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 04:11 PM~11287131
> *
> *


  its comming


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_TTMFT!_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

well it's sad to say that I did not collect any money in Visalia I had Martin The Hitman kept announcing it but nobody would come foward n drop a donation :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $kinz 650_@Aug 5 2008, 08:35 PM~11270262
> *
> *


what good wit you skinz  :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 11:59 AM~11315071
> *well it's sad to say that I did not collect any money in Visalia I had Martin The Hitman kept announcing it but nobody would come foward n drop a donation  :angry:  :angry:
> *


damn  its coo bro thanks though


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

got the a-arms back on :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 12 2008, 05:34 PM~11327482
> *got the a-arms back on :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

NOW WE JUST NEED THE FENDERS BUT OSO CANT GET A HOLD OF THE GUY


> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 12 2008, 07:52 PM~11328600
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

You got a new message.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LET ME SEE IF I CAN TRY THIS AGAIN

IS ANYONE FROM THE BAY AREA COMING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW IN FRESNO THIS SUNDAY? IF YOU ARE WOULD YOU BE WILLING TO PICK UP THE FRONT GRILL AND TAKE IT BACK TO THE BUILDERS OF THE RIDE?

IM HESITANT ON SENDING IT THROUGH UPS, DONT WANT THIS GRILL TO BE DAMAGED.

LET ME KNOW PM ME SO WE CAN WORK OUT THE DETAILS.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 12 2008, 09:31 PM~11329786
> *LET ME SEE IF I CAN TRY THIS AGAIN
> 
> IS ANYONE FROM THE BAY AREA COMING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW IN FRESNO THIS SUNDAY? IF YOU ARE WOULD YOU BE WILLING TO PICK UP THE FRONT GRILL AND TAKE IT BACK TO THE BUILDERS OF THE RIDE?
> ...




give it 2 me I'll drive it 2 da bayyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 3 2008, 11:07 PM~11251038
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


YOU MUST HAVE SMALL HANDS.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 13 2008, 11:35 AM~11333896
> *YOU MUST HAVE SMALL HANDS.
> *


MAN.......I AINT TRYIN TO COME AT YOU FOUL OR NOTHIN BUT YOU GOTTA TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE HOMIE, OFF TOPIC OR SOMTHING, THIS THREAD AINT THE PLACE, SO IF YOU CAN DO ME THAT FAVOR, THAT WOULD BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 11:30 AM~11333862
> *give it 2 me I'll drive it 2 da bayyyyyyyyy  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS WUSS UP....IM NOT TOO SURE IF IM GOING TO FRESNO BUT IM SURE SOME ONE FROM THE BAY IS MABE LOCS FROM BAY BOSSES IMA ASK HIM


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 13 2008, 12:51 PM~11334064
> *MAN.......I AINT TRYIN TO COME AT YOU FOUL OR NOTHIN BUT YOU GOTTA TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE HOMIE, OFF TOPIC OR SOMTHING, THIS THREAD AINT THE PLACE, SO IF YOU CAN DO ME THAT FAVOR, THAT WOULD BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED
> *


I'LL SEE YOU IN OFF TOPIC.........BRING YOUR 'A' GAME.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 13 2008, 11:59 AM~11334161
> *I'LL SEE YOU IN OFF TOPIC.........BRING YOUR 'A' GAME.
> *


THANKS


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 13 2008, 05:02 PM~11336651
> *
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Aug 13 2008, 11:30 AM~11333862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know locs is going, im sure he wouldnt mind taking it.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 12 2008, 08:01 PM~11328708
> * NOW WE JUST NEED THE FENDERS BUT OSO CANT GET A HOLD OF THE GUY
> *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 11:59 AM~11315071
> *well it's sad to say that I did not collect any money in Visalia I had Martin The Hitman kept announcing it but nobody would come foward n drop a donation  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Yo jess, can you do it again 4 us @ da slm fresno show?  :angel:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Sup Gus que onda con ese gavacho on here lol he's talking masa o que? Dejamelo a mi :buttkick:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 13 2008, 08:18 PM~11338332
> *
> i know locs is going, im sure he wouldnt mind taking it.
> *


DONT THINK HE WOULD I SEE HIM ALL THE TIME


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11338424
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


GOT THE FENDERS BACK :biggrin: I'LL TELL FRANCISCO TO SEND ME PICS


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Aug 14 2008, 02:19 AM~11340680
> *Sup Gus que onda con ese gavacho on here lol he's talking masa o que?  Dejamelo a mi  :buttkick:
> *


HAHAHAHA RIGHT ON FREDDY :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

slowley but surley


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 14 2008, 09:56 PM~11348823
> *GOT THE FENDERS BACK :biggrin:  I'LL TELL FRANCISCO TO SEND ME PICS
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 15 2008, 10:17 PM~11356731
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

FENDERS AND HOOD IS BACK ON NOW WE JUST NEED $$$ CAR WASH COMMIN SOON THANK TO LOW C


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ANY RECENT PICS ? DID THEY THROW THE SPRINGS IN THE FRONT I SENT YET?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 17 2008, 02:32 PM~11365773
> *FENDERS AND HOOD IS BACK ON NOW WE JUST NEED $$$ CAR WASH COMMIN SOON THANK TO LOW C
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

PICS :dunno:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 18 2008, 01:06 AM~11369787
> *PICS :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Aug 17 2008, 03:51 PM~11366108
> *ANY RECENT PICS ? DID THEY THROW THE SPRINGS IN THE FRONT I SENT YET?
> *


strangers brother got a new job he doesnt work with me no more i told him to send me pics but he gets home late from his new job i'll try to post some once i get em


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 18 2008, 09:48 PM~11377734
> *strangers brother got a new job he doesnt work with me no more i told him to send me pics but he gets home late from his new job i'll try to post some once i get em
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

car wash for stranger sept. 7th 2008


California Burgers
2941 Harbor St, Pittsburg, CA 94565


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CAR WASH FOR STRANGER 69 SEPT 7TH 2008


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_T
T
M
F
T_


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Any update pictures?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11413347
> *Any update pictures?
> *


not yet bro i was there the other day n' i was talkin to his mom the whole time so didnt get a chance......they got a new cover for it too :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 23 2008, 12:41 PM~11419418
> *not yet bro i was there the other day n' i was talkin to his mom the whole time so didnt get a chance......they got a new cover for it too :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro ..... the other one needed to be retired ......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SO WHERES THE PICS?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 25 2008, 11:13 AM~11432020
> *Cool bro ..... the other one needed to be retired ......
> *



x2!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 09:10 AM~10954922
> *AT WORK THIS MORNING I TALKED WITH MY CO WORKER @ MIDAS, AND AS A COMPANY WE WOULD LOVE TO SPONSOR SOME EXHAUST WORK IF YOU NEED IT AS WELL.
> 
> LET ME KNOW.
> *



GUS, PM ME.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 31 2008, 11:18 AM~11483508
> *
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 4 2008, 07:27 PM~11521483
> *ttt
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SO DI YOU GUYS USE THE SPRINGS I SENT ? LETS SEE SOME PICS.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS THE DEAL ON THE SPRINGS I SENT ? DO I GET A PIC WITH THEM ON THE CAR?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 13 2008, 12:21 AM~11591298
> *WHATS THE DEAL ON THE SPRINGS I SENT ? DO I GET A PIC WITH THEM ON THE CAR?
> *


ttt :uh:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 8 2008, 09:25 PM~11554005
> *SO DI YOU GUYS USE THE SPRINGS I SENT ? LETS SEE SOME PICS.
> *


JERRY FROM UCE GOT THE SPRINGS HES DOING THE INSTALL ...THE CAR SHOULD BE GOING TO HIM & SHAGGY FROM UCE C.C SOON WE ARE JUST WORKING SOMETHING OUT WITH PRO HOPPER ON GETTING THE SIDE TO SIDE KIT & A COUPLE OF MOTORS SORRY I HAVENT BEEN GIVING INFO THIS SHIT IS HARD BRO




I DO WANT TO TELL EVERY ONE WHO HELPED OUT THAT I REALLY DO APPRECIATE IT ALOT, MUCH LUV & RESPECT TO YOU GUYS!!!

BARE WITH ME FELLAS PICS WILL BE COMMIN SOON


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 12 2008, 11:21 PM~11591298
> *WHATS THE DEAL ON THE SPRINGS I SENT ? DO I GET A PIC WITH THEM ON THE CAR?
> *


YOU'LL GET ONE BRO ALL WE NEED IS A BIT MORE $$$$$ WE GOT THE HOOK UPS AND PEEPS THATS DOIN THE WORK FOR FREE BUT NEED MONEY TO BUT THE MATERIAL  SORRY FOR THE DELAY BRO


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 22 2008, 07:58 PM~11670759
> *  T T T
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SO HOWS THE GUY DOING ANY UPDATES?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 25 2008, 09:41 PM~11702617
> * SO HOWS THE GUY DOING ANY UPDATES?
> *


HE'S DOIN COO HE WAS GOING TO GO IN TO SURGERY BUT THEY COULDNT COME UP WITH THE MONEY....I WAS HOPING TO RAISE MORE THEN 3 SOMETHING SO WE CAN HELP THEM OUT TO PAY FOR IT BUT DIDNT....HOPEFULLY THE CAR WILL BE GOINT TO A SHOP IN FREMONT SO IT CAN GET BLOCKED AND THE REST OF THE BODYWORK DONE... IM TALKING TO A GUY AT PRO HOPPER HYDRAULICS HE TOLD ME HE WAS GOING TO CALL ME BACK BUT HASNT, I'MA GIVE HIM A CALL TOMARROW, WE STILL NEED A SISDE TO SIDE KIT, CYLINDERS N BATTERIES THEN THE HOMIES FROM UCE WILL BE JUICING IT......ITS GOING TO TAKE LONGER THAN I THOUGHT CAUSE OF THE MONEY SITUATION....IM HOPING TO HAVE ANOTHER ONE LATE OCTOBER OR NOV 1'ST


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 29 2008, 09:07 PM~11734447
> *
> *


wuss up bro you ready for another carwash?? last weekend of october??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 2 2008, 08:01 PM~11764526
> *wuss up bro you ready for another carwash?? last weekend of october??
> *


You got a date in Mind.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 2 2008, 08:01 PM~11764526
> *wuss up bro you ready for another carwash?? last weekend of october??
> *


you got a amessage


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

HOWS IT ALL GOING BROTHERS??? ANY PICS??? :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Oct 7 2008, 01:34 AM~11799664
> *HOWS IT ALL GOING BROTHERS??? ANY PICS???  :biggrin:
> *


no updates yet bro we are still trying to come up on some more money, we got the painter.....no paint, we got the uphoster.....no material, we got the juice installers.....we got half the juice, we need like a good $2,000 more and the car will be done in no time, we are hoping to thro another wash soon and mabe 2 or 3 more after that :biggrin: then we will get in going, so far we got it runnin cut out all the rust n gutted out the old interior it had and got all the original seats and panals in for the upholstery guy


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11805854
> *uffin:
> *


any news on da wash?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 8 2008, 05:52 PM~11816146
> *any news on da wash?
> *


I am going by today to see what's up. ill let you know.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 14 2008, 01:34 PM~11859955
> *I am going by today to see what's up. ill let you know.
> *


ok thanks bro


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

he said its all good. its on.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey i have that sprocket bro pm me your address so i can send it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 18 2008, 10:09 PM~11907096
> *he said its all good. its on.
> *


ALLRIGHT COO' IMA GET THINGS READY THEN RIGHT ON BRO


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 21 2008, 11:50 AM~11930075
> *ALLRIGHT COO' IMA GET THINGS READY THEN RIGHT ON BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 21 2008, 10:50 AM~11930075
> *ALLRIGHT COO' IMA GET THINGS READY THEN RIGHT ON BRO
> *


Just read the whole thread. Sent you a PM, let me know what you think? :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

Willing to help with whatever I can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11947075
> *Willing to help with whatever I can. :thumbsup:
> *


Miguel, is this you?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 22 2008, 09:34 PM~11947493
> *Miguel, is this you?
> *


Yes it is bro :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 23 2008, 05:22 AM~11949263
> *Yes it is bro :cheesy:
> *


cool, i am going call you up. :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11947075
> *Willing to help with whatever I can. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro ima talk to the guys that are juicing the car and tell them to post up what's still needed for the hydros


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 22 2008, 05:47 PM~11944334
> *Just read the whole thread.  Sent you a PM, let me know what you think? :biggrin:
> *


got it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CALIFORNIA BURGERS
2941 HARBOR ST, PITTSBURG, CA 94565


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11955986
> *FUCK
> :rant:*


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

that is what this is all about UNITY you vatos have a big heart. if i was in better shape finantuially i would help. but vatos like you make wanna never give this up


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hows the build coming along? Is there a debut date? 

Should be mailing out that thing soon. Im waiting on some signatures.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hydros.............whats needed is front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back, and a 10 switch box,2 sets of donuts, if possible cylinoids this is all thats needed for strangers car 

pro hopper might be commin through we hope  

the due date is hard to say cause of the rain n' all but we so far oredered the paint fo ir and hopefully pro hopper comes through on the hydro parts above.....little by little we will get there thanks for your support guys much love


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i got one hose for the front 
and how many solenoids you need


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i got 2 6in. cylinders, may need new seals


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i wish i still lived in cali...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG+Nov 1 2008, 07:23 PM~12035595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint nothin' like cali homie :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dont i know it


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

The sigs are taking longer than expected. I really dont need them anyways. I will be mailing the package out soon.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 6 2008, 08:46 AM~12079174
> *dont i know it
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: Hey Gus , any word on the other parts for the bike?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 7 2008, 02:20 PM~12092017
> *:wave: Hey Gus , any word on the other parts for the bike?
> *


i got the fenders with twisted parts that got shipped to my pad through one of the layitlow homies...cant remember his screen name off the top of my head, some other stuff was suppose to get shipped but hasnt got here yet, ive been wanting to get these to david to give to you , ima get a hold of him then have him call you.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's a quick update on da bike build "lil stranger" :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Nov 6 2008, 06:31 PM~12083027
> *:biggrin:
> *



it was worth the drive from ct :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 8 2008, 02:25 PM~12099789
> *Here's a quick update on da bike build "lil stranger"  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

does any one have and is willing to donate the following items???................

 front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back, and a 10 switch box,2 sets of donuts, if possible cylinoids 

mailing address to ship it to is 2211 quesada ave san francisco ca 94124

we got the paint and the sealer for it now we just gotta come up on some clear coat & the car goes to the booth


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*ttt*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 19 2008, 06:29 PM~12204789
> *ttt
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 31 2008, 10:33 PM~12030798
> *Hows the build coming along?  Is there a debut date?
> 
> Should be mailing out that thing soon.  Im waiting on some signatures.
> *


i got your pakage today bro, that certificate and flag was.............?.....i dont even know how to say it but damn!!!thanks alot homie, i talked to his brother today and we couldnt get in touch cause of work, but i'll try to get it to him tomarrow and i'll get a picture taken for you bro ....thanks


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Nov 25 2008, 07:50 PM~12258503
> *i got your pakage today bro, that certificate and flag was.............?.....i dont even know how to say it but damn!!!thanks alot homie, i talked to his brother today and we couldnt get in touch cause of work, but i'll try to get it to him tomarrow and i'll get a picture taken for you bro ....thanks
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 25 2008, 09:02 PM~12259494
> *:thumbsup:
> *


good talkin' to you today bro....let me know when you're ready for those bike parts bro so i can get them to you!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 3 2008, 07:20 PM~12328096
> *good talkin' to you today bro....let me know when you're ready for those bike parts bro so i can get them to you!!
> *



simon!  * TO THE TOPPPPP!!!!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Nov 19 2008, 05:00 PM~12204030
> *does any one have and is willing to donate the following items???................
> 
> front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back, and a 10 switch box,2 sets of donuts, if possible cylinoids
> ...


i got this for you pick it up at sam's sturday


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 4 2008, 11:41 PM~12341797
> *i got this for you pick it up at sam's sturday
> *


Ok bro we`ll be there......thanks!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 4 2008, 11:41 PM~12341797
> *i got this for you pick it up at sam's sturday
> *


right on tim, got em' we really appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Nov 25 2008, 06:50 PM~12258503
> *i got your pakage today bro, that certificate and flag was.............?.....i dont even know how to say it but damn!!!thanks alot homie, i talked to his brother today and we couldnt get in touch cause of work, but i'll try to get it to him tomarrow and i'll get a picture taken for you bro ....thanks
> *


Glad to hear it made it there safe! I was gettin worried for a sec. Im also glad you liked the flag and the certificate!!! No hurry on the picture, just post it here when you get the time. Thanks


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 7 2008, 03:29 PM~12360792
> *Glad to hear it made it there safe!  I was gettin worried for a sec.  Im also glad you liked the flag and the certificate!!!  No hurry on the picture, just post it here when you get the time.  Thanks
> *


got you bro  thanks


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

now what we need.....if anyone out there is kind enough so we can get this six nine juiced!!!!! is..............

front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back, if possible cylinoids

right on gentalmen


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_::::Bump::::_


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 10 2008, 02:40 PM~12391760
> *now what we need.....if anyone out there is kind enough so we can get this six nine juiced!!!!! is..............
> 
> front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back, if possible cylinoids
> ...


i got one hose for the front if ou want it 
i pulled out of my old 69 so it should work fine


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

update pic?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 13 2008, 12:49 AM~12418747
> *i got one hose for the front if ou want it
> i pulled out of my old 69 so it should work fine
> *


that would be hella cool man :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 13 2008, 01:23 AM~12418895
> *update pic?
> *


 right now all we are working on is getting all the materials together for the car, we cant really do much cause of the rain but i should have a recent pic up soon, one of stranger with the certifacate and american flag that was flown & sent to him by haze1995 we doin our best ....almost got everything and got the painters,installers and helpers on stand by


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 16 2008, 02:26 PM~12447468
> *right now all we are working on is getting all the materials together for the car, we cant really do much cause of the rain but i should have a recent pic up soon, one of stranger with the certifacate and american flag that was flown & sent to him by haze1995 we doin our best ....almost got everything and got the painters,installers and helpers on stand by
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_TTMFT!!!!!!! _     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _TTMFT!!!!!!! _          :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

keepin this on top!!!


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

hey homies what size cylinders you looking to get?
i got a set of 16`s in my car black magics 
iam willing to trade them for a set of 12`s with the coil over cups
the 16`s will come with the coil over cups cause these are bigger cylinders then normal
iam down sizing


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 22 2008, 05:33 PM~12501543
> *hey homies what size cylinders you looking to get?
> i got a set of 16`s in my car black magics
> iam willing to trade them for a set of 12`s with the coil over cups
> ...


you gotta hit up the guy that added a reply b4 u...uce antioch...hes doin the instalation and everything is getting shipped over to his pad


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Merry X-Mas


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 9 2009, 05:18 PM~12655830
> *
> *


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Im finally home!

Any updates?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 13 2009, 02:11 PM~12692864
> *Im finally home!
> 
> Any updates?
> *


WELCOME BACK BRO....WE GOT THE CLEAR FOR THE CAR...."FINALLY" :biggrin: WE SHOULD BE PAINTING THE CAR REAL SOON...WE ARE GOING TO HIS HOUSE TO VISIT HIM ON SUNDAY SO I WILL HAVE THAT PIC 4 U BRO


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 13 2009, 07:50 PM~12696697
> *WELCOME BACK BRO....WE GOT THE CLEAR FOR THE CAR...."FINALLY" :biggrin:  WE SHOULD BE PAINTING THE CAR REAL SOON...WE ARE GOING TO HIS HOUSE TO VISIT HIM ON SUNDAY SO I WILL HAVE THAT PIC 4 U BRO
> *


Thanks. Glad to see things moving forward.
Cool :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

allrighty....heres a quick stranger update!!!!! we went to go see him 2day and let me tell you.......he's doing hella better!!! :biggrin: he can talk a bit better now, he can stand up and take a couple steps and looking at being able to walk in 3 months :biggrin: ...as far as his car we wnt and scuffed up some minor rust spots and threw some primer over it and we looking at taking the car next wee or the following to block it and allighn it so we can take it to the booth  here are the pics :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 18 2009, 04:30 PM~12742324
> *allrighty....heres a quick stranger update!!!!! we went to go see him 2day and let me tell you.......he's doing hella better!!! :biggrin: he can talk a bit better now, he can stand up and take a couple steps and looking at being able to walk in 3 months :biggrin: ...as far as his car we wnt and scuffed up some minor rust spots and threw some primer over it and we looking at taking the car next wee or the following to block it and allighn it so we can take it to the booth   here are the pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Great news, thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 18 2009, 06:51 PM~12742847
> *Great news, thanks for posting the pic!
> *


not a problem bro....


----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

WUZ UP FELLAZ. ANYTHING I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP OUT IN !!! YOU GUYS NEED BATTERIES OR YOU HAVE IT ALL SET.. LET ME KNOW... IF CAN HELP IN ANY WAY LET ME KNOW.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL_PORKY65_@Jan 19 2009, 02:38 AM~12746933
> *WUZ UP FELLAZ. ANYTHING I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP OUT IN !!! YOU GUYS NEED BATTERIES  OR YOU HAVE IT ALL SET.. LET ME KNOW... IF CAN HELP IN ANY WAY LET ME KNOW..  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah bro...batteries would be a biggggggg help!!!! 4-6 is wat we are planning on putting i believe....let me copy and paste the list of what we need an i'll repost it on here, thanks bro!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hydraulics......................

whats needed is front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back, if possible cylinoids this is all thats needed for strangers car!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 19 2009, 08:58 PM~12753350
> *hydraulics......................
> 
> whats needed is front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back, if possible cylinoids this is all thats needed for strangers car!!
> *



im working on some parts this comin friday...ill let u guys know what i can come up with...if im able to get cylinders you guys more than likely will need to replace the O rings in them....


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys here is the sealer , catalyst, and paint for STRANGER!!!! We already have the reducer, so we are just waiting on the clearcoat which has already been shipped!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Everything else should be easy to get ahold of :thumbsup: 










This is the color we will be going with!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 20 2009, 01:51 AM~12757338
> *Hey guys here is the sealer , catalyst, and paint for STRANGER!!!! We already have the reducer, so we are just waiting on the clearcoat which has already been shipped!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Everything else should be easy to get ahold of :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



i got me some kandy oriental blue to go over the base coat of mine which is BRIGHT ATLANTIC BLUE with gobs of crushed ice blue pearl...the guy hook that shit up with like 3 jars of pearl in 1 gallon lol


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 12:09 PM~12761339
> *i got me some kandy oriental blue to go over the base coat of mine which is BRIGHT ATLANTIC BLUE with gobs of crushed ice blue pearl...the guy hook that shit up with like 3 jars of pearl in 1 gallon lol
> *


Damn really thats a lot of pearl in there haha I bet it came out nice. :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

To the mothafuckin top one time for stranger! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> To the mothafuckin top one time for stranger! :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 20 2009, 04:40 PM~12763862
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 20 2009, 12:51 AM~12757338
> *Hey guys here is the sealer , catalyst, and paint for STRANGER!!!! We already have the reducer, so we are just waiting on the clearcoat which has already been shipped!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Everything else should be easy to get ahold of :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good shit freddy!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 20 2009, 04:41 PM~12763876
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good shit freddy!!!!
> *


Yeah....Good Mierda! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> Yeah....Good Mierda! :biggrin:
> [/b]


its buena mierda bro


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 20 2009, 05:00 PM~12764072
> *its buena mierda bro
> *


 :0 your right...spensa!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 20 2009, 12:51 AM~12757338
> *Hey guys here is the sealer , catalyst, and paint for STRANGER!!!! We already have the reducer, so we are just waiting on the clearcoat which has already been shipped!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Everything else should be easy to get ahold of :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


whos gona paint it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 21 2009, 12:11 AM~12768530
> *whos gona paint it
> *


its suppose to be a guy in south city...the homie don from low creations got us that hook up


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn , STRANGER definitly lookin better..... healthy, happy, & taller! Cant wait 
to see him walking soon :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 21 2009, 07:33 PM~12775907
> *Damn , STRANGER definitly lookin better..... healthy, happy, & taller!  Cant wait
> to see him walking soon  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


bro....he can talk now man..... not that good still a lil slow but wayyyyyyyy better than b4 i'll tell you that.....its still a bit hard for him to remember how to explain things but he kept his word that he was going to do it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 22 2009, 09:11 PM~12788534
> *bro....he can talk now man..... not that good still a lil slow but wayyyyyyyy better than b4 i'll tell you that.....its still a bit hard for him to remember how to explain things but he kept his word that he was going to do it!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I`m speechless!


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT for Stranger :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 23 2009, 02:37 AM~12790188
> *TTT for Stranger :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 23 2009, 06:19 PM~12796937
> *:biggrin:
> *


great news GUS 650! Glad to see and hear he is doing better. Its also really nice to see that pic. Thanks again. 

Did he say anything about it when he got it?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 25 2009, 12:26 AM~12807060
> *great news GUS 650!  Glad to see and hear he is doing better.  Its also really nice to see that pic.  Thanks again.
> 
> Did he say anything about it when he got it?
> *


I WASNT THERE WHEN HE GOT IT CAUSE HIS BROTHER GAVE IT TO HIM BUT I DO KNOW HE HAS THE FLAG AND CERTIFICATE UP ON THE WALL OF HIS ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 26 2009, 06:05 PM~12822142
> *I WASNT THERE WHEN HE GOT IT CAUSE HIS BROTHER GAVE IT TO HIM BUT I DO KNOW HE HAS THE FLAG AND CERTIFICATE UP ON THE WALL OF HIS ROOM :biggrin:
> *


cool, glad he liked it. wish I could do more


----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

EH BRO WELL HIT ME UP ON HOW MANY YOU GUYS NEED I MAY BE ABLE TO COME UP WITH SIX..


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL_PORKY65_@Jan 28 2009, 11:55 AM~12837357
> *EH BRO WELL HIT ME UP ON HOW MANY YOU GUYS NEED I MAY BE ABLE TO COME UP WITH SIX..
> *


6 would be perfect bro... thanks


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Feb 4 2009, 03:39 PM~12906302
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WE NEED TO BLOCK THAT CAR SO WE CAN LET DON KNOW THE CARS READY FOR PAINT BRO


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Whats up Gus? Hope all is well. Still waiting on my fleetwood to be done. Looks like some good progress is being made.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 5 2009, 06:31 PM~12918751
> *WE NEED TO BLOCK THAT CAR SO WE CAN LET DON KNOW THE CARS READY FOR PAINT BRO
> *


What up Gus, Cool looks like your almost ready. Just to make sure, do have all the materials. Primer, Paint ,Clear, Paper, Tape. etc. I will talk to the painter again make sure all goes well.


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 5 2009, 05:31 PM~12918751
> *WE NEED TO BLOCK THAT CAR SO WE CAN LET DON KNOW THE CARS READY FOR PAINT BRO
> *


Sounds good maybe we can head over there on a saturday morning and get started early. Let me know when it would be good for you. :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

::::MUB:::: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Hows the car comin along? Is it still at Strangers pad? Whats the word?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Feb 6 2009, 06:21 PM~12929888
> *What up Gus, Cool looks like your almost ready. Just to make sure, do have all the materials. Primer, Paint ,Clear, Paper, Tape. etc. I will talk to the painter again make sure all goes well.
> *


YEAH WE GOT EVERYTHING BRO.... WE NEED A TRANNY FOR IT CAUSE THE ONE IT GOT IS OUT...I FOUND ONE BUT DOESNT FIT, WE HAVENT DONE ANYTHING TO IT CAUSE OF THE RAIN

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




BUT HEY GUYS.... REAL TALK WE NEED SOME DONATIONS TO FINISH UP THIS CAR.... A FEW PEOPLE SAID THEY WOULD DONATE THE PARTS WE NEED AND WE HAVENT RECIEVED ANYTHING....OF FEW OF YOU SAID YOU WILL AND YOU DID, THANK YOU ITS HIGHLEY APPRECIATED, ALSO WE HAD SOME BOXES PUT OUT IN STORES "A WHILE BACK" AND NO MONEY WAS COLLECTED....IF YOU GUYS ARE DOWN TO DONATE $1-$2-OR WAT EVER YOU CAN THROUGH PAYPAL "[email protected]" WE WILL GET THIS CAR DONE ALOTTTTTT FASTER THAN WE ALL EXPECTED... I WILL START POSTING THIS ON CAR CLUB THREADS IN HOPES THEY WOULD HELP WITH A FEW BUCKS......THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR STRANGER WE ALL APPRECIATE IT!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 27 2009, 03:09 AM~13126060
> *YEAH WE GOT EVERYTHING BRO.... WE NEED A TRANNY FOR IT CAUSE THE ONE IT GOT IS OUT...I FOUND ONE BUT DOESNT FIT, WE HAVENT DONE ANYTHING TO IT CAUSE OF THE RAIN
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


what tranny do you got and why does it not fit?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 27 2009, 01:17 AM~13126100
> *what tranny do you got and why does it not fit?
> *


we got one from a monte v6 that a homie said we can have , but it need a tork comverter and a bracket to make it bolt on to the block....supposeable the tranny isnt that strong.....with the wait of the car and the batteries & pumps i dont want it to go wrong!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GUS 650, impala ant, BigChill509

sup guys thanks for lookin'


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

hey anish from enchanted here anything i can do or help in anyway please let me know i will ask my boys who can donate or can help with parts let me know..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 26 2008, 12:39 AM~10952900
> *yeah bro he loves his car......lol his girl told me today that its crazy how she never got a b-day presant or valentines, mothers day or nothing he would STAY on ebay shopping for parts lol and how she didnt know shit about cars untill she got with him.... that goes for most of our wifes huh lol
> *


thats about right :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Mar 1 2009, 08:55 PM~13148592
> *hey anish from enchanted here anything i can do or help in anyway please let me know i will ask my boys who can donate or can help with parts let me know..
> *


AS FAR AS PARTS BRO WE NEED THE VINAL MATERIAL FOR THE INTERIOR, WICH DANNY AT HAYWARD AUTO AND MARINE UPHOLSTRY SAID HE WILL DO THE WHOLE INTERIOR ON THE CAR IF WE GIVE HIM ONLY $500 FOR MATERIALS :0 :0 AND THE PAINT & PAINTER WE GOT, WE GOTTA BUY A TRANNY 350 TURBO SOME VALVE COVERS AIR FILTER...BASICLLY A 350 SB ENGINE CHROME DRESS UP KIT AND WE STILL NEED A FEW HYDRAULIC PARTS, OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD I DONT KNOW WHAT PARTS EXACTLY, OH AND RIMS AND TIRES ALSO, WE ALLMOST HAD SOME 13'S WITH BUFFED OUT WHITE WALLS BUT I GUESS THE GUY DECIDED TO KEEP EM INSTEAD  THANKS BRO, GET AT ME


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2009, 10:09 PM~13149403
> *thats about right :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 2 2009, 03:20 PM~13155441
> *AS FAR AS PARTS BRO WE NEED THE VINAL MATERIAL FOR THE INTERIOR, WICH DANNY AT HAYWARD AUTO AND MARINE UPHOLSTRY SAID HE WILL DO THE WHOLE INTERIOR ON THE CAR IF WE GIVE HIM ONLY $500 FOR MATERIALS :0  :0  AND THE PAINT & PAINTER WE GOT, WE GOTTA BUY A TRANNY 350 TURBO SOME VALVE COVERS AIR FILTER...BASICLLY A 350 SB ENGINE CHROME DRESS UP KIT AND WE STILL NEED A FEW HYDRAULIC PARTS, OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD I DONT KNOW WHAT PARTS EXACTLY, OH AND RIMS AND TIRES ALSO, WE ALLMOST HAD SOME 13'S WITH BUFFED OUT WHITE WALLS BUT I GUESS THE GUY DECIDED TO KEEP EM INSTEAD   THANKS BRO, GET AT ME
> *


HEY HOMIE, WE ARE GETTING ALL OF OUR CHAPTERS TOGETHER FOR A MEETING ON DA 14TH, I WILL ADDRESS THE ISSUE AND SEE WHAT WE CAN DO FOR YOU!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 3 2009, 02:33 AM~13162490
> *HEY HOMIE, WE ARE GETTING ALL OF OUR CHAPTERS TOGETHER FOR A MEETING ON DA 14TH, I WILL ADDRESS THE ISSUE AND SEE WHAT WE CAN DO FOR YOU!
> *


right on bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 2 2009, 03:20 PM~13155441
> *AS FAR AS PARTS BRO WE NEED THE VINAL MATERIAL FOR THE INTERIOR, WICH DANNY AT HAYWARD AUTO AND MARINE UPHOLSTRY SAID HE WILL DO THE WHOLE INTERIOR ON THE CAR IF WE GIVE HIM ONLY $500 FOR MATERIALS :0  :0  AND THE PAINT & PAINTER WE GOT, WE GOTTA BUY A TRANNY 350 TURBO SOME VALVE COVERS AIR FILTER...BASICLLY A 350 SB ENGINE CHROME DRESS UP KIT AND WE STILL NEED A FEW HYDRAULIC PARTS, OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD I DONT KNOW WHAT PARTS EXACTLY, OH AND RIMS AND TIRES ALSO, WE ALLMOST HAD SOME 13'S WITH BUFFED OUT WHITE WALLS BUT I GUESS THE GUY DECIDED TO KEEP EM INSTEAD   THANKS BRO, GET AT ME
> *


we are having a bike club meeting today i will ask if anyone can donate or help with the car


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

wat size tranny do u guys need?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 17 2009, 11:18 PM~13312677
> *wat size tranny do u guys need?
> *


we got one commin from some one in the east bay area....thank you though bro


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

no problem, anything to help


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 24 2009, 08:30 PM~13379957
> *we got one commin from some one in the east bay area....thank you though bro
> *


hey bro sorry for the late response the presidents for the street kings bike club still hasnt got back at me bout the tranny i think he is changing his mind he will be there with us at the frisco cruz sunday maybe we can talk to him again this way he knows we are serious. i will probably be riding my bike so he will be with me let me know and holla at me if you see me this way i can ask him again...sorry bro my bad.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 1 2009, 10:55 AM~13755028
> *hey bro sorry for the late response the presidents for the street kings bike club still hasnt got back at me bout the tranny i think he is changing his mind he will be there with us at the frisco cruz sunday maybe we can talk to him again this way he knows we are serious. i will probably be riding my bike so he will be with me let me know and holla at me if you see me this way i can ask him again...sorry bro my bad.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BRO.... TIMES ARE TOUGH RIGHT NOW, BUT YEA WE FIXED THE TRANNY BRO ALL THE LEAKS AND HARMONIC BALANCER, IT RUNS HARD NOW..... SO WE WONT BE NEEDING IT, THANK YOU THOUGH BRO


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Any updates? Whats the word on Stranger & his 69?


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------

